

Show HN: Botan – free analytics for your telegram bot - olmer
http://botan.io

======
olmer
We've built a simple service for telegram bot developers allowing them to send
events from a server to free mobile analytics tool Yandex.AppMetrica
([https://appmetrica.yandex.com](https://appmetrica.yandex.com)).

SDK and examples can be found here
[https://github.com/botanio/sdk](https://github.com/botanio/sdk)

------
andyarosh
Wow, this is awesome!

